# San Luis Pass Kayak Fishing Report



## San Luis Pass Kayak (Jul 20, 2016)

Greetings Fishermen,

Fishing continues to be â€œGoodâ€ in the San Luis Pass area on the West end of Galveston Island. Both lures and live bait have been effective. Fishermen are keying in on large schools of mullet on the edge of drop offs for the best bite. 

This week we had several groups of kayak fishermen out on the water that caught solid trout in the 20 plus inch range. Go to bait has been pinfish rigged under a rattle weight and Down South Chicken of the â€œCâ€ for artificial.

At San Luis Pass Kayak we deliver kayaks to fishermen on both sides of San Luis Pass which includes Galveston Bay, Christmas Bay and Cold Pass. Our kayak rentals are $55 per 24 hour period. We deliver kayaks as early as 5:30AM and pick up kayaks after sunset if required. We make it easy for you to access quality fishing kayaks near your favorite fishing spots.

Our kayak fishing charters are guided by certified and professional kayak fishing guides that know the local waters and can put you on fish. Guided charters normally start after 6AM and last for five hours. We also provide afternoon charters which are also very productive. 

Guided kayak fishing trips start at $200 for one person, $300 for two and $50 for each additional person. 

You can reach us at 281-684-3853 or by e-mail at [email protected]

Tight Lines!

Steve Buechner, Kayak Fishing Guide
San Luis Pass Kayak
www.sanluispasskayak.com


----------

